# Stunning. A Dazzling End



## Bombsii (Nov 9, 2008)

This is what i'm talking about, if you haven't seen it, watch it, if you have already watch it again, seriously. I'm crying in joy as i'm writing this, I almost.never.cry. If you don't feel upset, then you don't get it, just watch it.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Nov 9, 2008)

Er yeah it's a cool song but I don't find it *that *special.
Varying tastes, I guess.


----------



## Retsu (Nov 9, 2008)

Sounds very EBM-y. Can't say I like it very much, but it _does_ remind me a lot of Front Line Assembly, a band I like very much.


----------



## Raichu Grunt (Nov 9, 2008)

I didn't see Doctor Who, but this I like. very dramatic


----------



## Yarnchu (Nov 9, 2008)

While I didn't cry, I was plesently suprised by how triumphant it was yet remained beautiful at the same time. It DID leave me with a happy/sad feeling that I get usually only when I accomplish something or finish something, like when I beat a video game.(yes I'm that nerdy) I don't think this will convince me to watch Doctor Who, but I may give it a chance next time when its the only thing on tv.


----------

